# Darko Milicic



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

What does his game most resemble. I heard he is like nowitski but has a much better post game. Also if he is 7-0 at 17 and say he grows more like 2 inches. He might play center at 7-2. He sound like a young Arvydas Sabonis.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

No way he'll be the next Sabonis. His game resembles Dirk Nowitzki with better defense. 
Also his frame more resembles Nowitzki than Sabonis. Let's compare: Darko Milicic 7-0 245, Dirk Nowitzki 7-0 240, Arvydas Sabonis 7-3 292. Milicic won't grow 2 inches, he's almost 18 and 212 cm (6-11½) now, he might reaches 213 cm (7-0) until June 2003. Futher he won't add 50 pounds. With his recent frame he's able to play 3, 4 and 5. If he'd weight almost 300 pounds, he'd be too fat to play 3.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Your Wrong*

He is only 17 and doesn't turn 18 until june. Second sabons didn't way 300 pounds when he was 18. he wiegh about 240 at the most. [Don't attack other posters]. He is a far superior post game the Nowitzki. He is more like sabo. [No need for this - JGK]. ALSO DARKO HAS A MEAN STREAK. He also said he likes to play the 4 and 5 more tha the 3

http://corbu.aq.upm.es/~ifernand/sabonis/video.html


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*beg to differ*

Milicic didn't grow the last 2 years, and you think he'll grow 2 inches until June? Or in the next years? No way. He's done growing. Nowitzki, for example, entered the league as a 7-footer, still measures 7-foot, and he'll end his career with 7 foot of height.
You have to realize that Milicic is the prototyp of a modern FORWARD, 7 foot 245 pounds, equipped with athleticism and shooting range, like Nowitzki, like Gasol, like Tskitishvili. Matter of fact, he won't play center in his NBA career, because of the higher opportunity to create mismatches with playing 3 or 4. He has the skills to play 3 ("Global Games: 6-11 Yugoslavian flashes point guard skills"), so he'll play forward, no matter which team he'll play for.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*U Maybe Right But What About........*

How about 7-2 Kosta Perovic. P.S. He is a player not a Bruno Sundov.

Here are Profiles on Him:
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/kostaperovic.htm
http://www.kkpartizan.co.yu/english/roster/perovic0203.phtml

Excerpt on him:Already 7-2 and may still be growing. Right now he has a big frame, but he needs to add some muscle in a hurry. Kosta isn't quite strong enough to do battle with NBA players yet, but can more than hold his own in Yugoslavia, where he's one of the better rebounders around. Able to do a lot of things on the floor a al Vlade or Arvydas, he is more athletic than the two. Even when they were young, but not nearly as skilled. Kosta is more of a Defensive indmitator. He Challenges every shot. Note: Can touch the top of the backboard.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Milicic didn't grow the last 2 years, and you think he'll grow 2 inches until June? Or in the next years? No way. He's done growing. Nowitzki, for example, entered the league as a 7-footer, still measures 7-foot, and he'll end his career with 7 foot of height.


Some information for u Bender. Nowitski entered the league when he was 20 not 17. Nowitski was listed than as 7-0 (20 years old), at 18 he was listed as 6-10... so you can't say that Milicic won't grow anymore. It's different from person to person, some players grow at those ages others don't. 
As an example I can tell you that Antonis Fotsis grew 6 cm within a couple months when he was 18 and that Shaquille O' Neal was listed as 6-10 graduating from high school,so you can't say for sure that Darko won't grow anymore....


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He can grow, but you have to think twice before taking the mesure numbers as the truth. You know we can't trust it a lot.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> Some information for u Bender. Nowitski entered the league when he was 20 not 17. Nowitski was listed than as 7-0 (20 years old), at 18 he was listed as 6-10


sure about that? I know, that in season 1996-97 Dirk measured 2.10 cm, and now he measures 2.12 or 2.13 cm.



> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> ... so you can't say that Milicic won't grow anymore. It's different from person to person, some players grow at those ages others don't.


Well, I'm no doctor or somthin', but if a players didn't grow in the last couple of months, it's obvious that he won't grow anymore (at least not 2 inches). Sure, I can be wrong with that, and he'll enter the league with 7-2, but who knows...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*can i get a specific link to see this darko*

i go to some of these sights and they can be hard to navigate if you aren't totally up on foreign leagues


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*I TOLD YA"LL DARKO LIKED THE POST*

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=2914


----------

